# posting party pics... will affect divorce?



## DocHoliday (Jan 19, 2012)

Michigan no fault state. Friend , girl, is encouraging another friend to bar hop.( as a way of getting over sadness and depression.) They are posting "bar pictures" on fb. Since friend is new to divorce idea.. they filed ten days ago....
Is there any way these can be used against her? Long term marriage, two teen kids. One very angry teenager who does not like "mom party pics".
I think it is a terrible idea.. they call me a fuddyduddy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DocHoliday (Jan 19, 2012)

The pics are not raunchy, but in some, they look drunk. Has anyone had something bad happen to them in a similar situation?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## papa5280 (Oct 12, 2011)

If the divorce is ugly, pix of inappropriate behavior might be used for leverage in custody. Other than that, I wouldn't think they would have much impact.

BUT....your friend-girl should keep in mind that once those pix are posted, she should consider them to be in the intertube-webnet-thingy forever. The less mature one is, the less one seems to care about that, but the more it could impact them in jobs, relationships, and life in general, down the road. She should ask herself, would it bother her if a future boss (or HR department) saw the pix, or a future potential mother-in-law. Because neither situation is out of the question.


----------



## Married in VA (Jan 6, 2012)

There is no such thing as a no fault state per se. Character is VERY important if a D proceeding makes it in front of a judge. No fault states simply mean that adultery, cruelty, etc cannot be a basis for a divorce. Those acts can influence a judge's decision in custody, property division, spousal support, etc. Good luck convincing a judge you need spousal support when your ex-spouse produces pictures of the offending spouse partying it up every weekend, especially if there is an OM in the pics.


----------

